# Older 150 Evenrude



## samrabinowitz25 (Mar 10, 2014)

A buddy of mine literally was just handed a nice project boat. Its a old school (Late 80's) Hydrasport with 150 Evenrude on the transom. This engine has most likely not been fired up in a few years. 

Can you recommend any initial steps we should take in order to get her going? I appreciate any advice.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

First, run the motor off of a gas can with fresh fuel and oil mix, pull the plugs out, spray some 2 stroke oil in there, turn the motor over by hand a couple times, then give it a try. Chances are it probably wont start and need a carb rebuild, fuel pump rebuild, new fuel hoses and an engine service, along with a new battery


----------

